# 99050 - I know that Medicare



## CarolinaSunshine (May 8, 2009)

I know that Medicare does not pay for 99050 but where is this stated in writing?  I need proof.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (May 8, 2009)

99050 has a status indicator of "B". *B=“Not payable, service part of another service performed on the same day”*

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/PhysicianFeeSched/PFSRVF/list.asp?listpage=2

In the window, at the bottom, it states "View Items Per Page". Select your drop down key and select "all" and click *ALL*

Select the last 2009 file and open up the "download"

Select the spreed sheet listed as "PPRRVU09"

Scroll down to CPT code 99050- B (Bundled)


----------

